# List 5 Things No One Knows About You



## Jill (Apr 24, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I thought this would be fun to play!!! Let's list five things no one (or almost no one) knows about you. [/SIZE]

Here are mine:

1. I don't own an iPod.

2. I get left and right confused unless I really pay attention.

3. I sing and talk for (not just to) my dogs and horses... many of them use too many curse words.

4. This morning, I nearly had to pull my car over for laughing to the point of a stomach ache over gross conversation on the Opie & Anthony show.

5. I cannot watch "American Dad" and "Family Guy" without singing along, loud, with the theme songs. Drives Harvey nuts but that only makes me enjoy it all the more!

[SIZE=14pt]What are five things about you that no one else knows?[/SIZE]


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 24, 2009)

1. Don't own an Ipod.....what's an Ipod again?

2. Don't have a computer at home, so all of my internet time is done at work





3. Get right and left confused too unless we're talking about a horse!

4. I'm a good person to gossip too. It goes in one ear and out the other and I rarely retain any of the information (unless it's about me).

5. I'm horrible with names.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 24, 2009)

Fun thread!

1. I would love an Ipod

2. I have to put my hand over my heart to be sure about left and right

3. I crack up when people fall (including myself)








4. I have been known to dance with my dog





5. There are days I feel I could benefit from the use of depends especially if laughing very hard at someone falling


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2009)

1. Don't own an Ipod

2. I sing and talk to my dogs and horses

3. I sing with the car radio when I'm driving, especially when its late

4. I'm a good person to gossip too. It goes in one ear and out the other and I rarely retain any of the information (unless it's about me).

5. I'm horrible with names.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 24, 2009)

1. I used to have major OCD issues, and repetitive noises and odd numbers still irritate me.

2. I love novelty socks.

3. I spend the majority of my work day in my pajamas.

4. I have a dirty sense of humor.

5. I was born without common sense. It's a hereditary condition in my family.


----------



## jayne (Apr 24, 2009)

1. I do not own a cell phone. Never even talked on one!

2. I was on the game show Jeopardy (aired December 3, 1998)

3. I was bitten by an african lion.

4. I was in the movie Major League.

5. I loved horses my whole life but never even rode one or owned one until I was 38 (9 years ago).

Thanks, Jill, for starting this thread! By the way, I DO own an I-pod. What else am I supposed to do to entertain myself with the over 2 hours of mowing I have to do at least once a week!!??

Jayne


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 24, 2009)

1. I'm a perfectionist.

2. certified news junkie

3. I hate jokes. When people say, "Did you hear the joke about____?" I want to pull my hair out as they are rarely funny.

4. I always root for the underdog.

5. I'm not a natural blonde.


----------



## susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting thread!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 24, 2009)

1) I'm really oversensitive on certain things; I pretty much burst into uncontrollable tears if someone pushes one of those "buttons" despite not being a weepy person.

2) I can't stand stupid people, they just drive me nuts.

3) I have an allergy to just about anything asian. I don't know why, I don't have negative opinions about those cultures or anything, but I simply can't stand being around (eating, whatever) anything asian!



I've always been that way.

4) I can make small talk with anyone, chat it up with complete strangers, make instant friends on the bus and appear totally extroverted but am really a wall-flower and desperately isolated emotionally. The only ones I truly let down my guard with are my animals, my parents, and one or two dear friends. I can count those people on one hand.

5) I have a gift for sensing life-intention in some animals/people. I get a sense of what they're here for, what their soul purpose is. I've always known mine.





Leia


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Apr 24, 2009)

1. I don't own an iPod.

2. I can't stand stupid people, they just drive me nuts.

3. I spend the majority of my day in my pajamas.

4. I'm horrible with names.

5. There are days I feel I could benefit from the use of depends especially if laughing very hard at at my husband


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2009)

Very fun thread! Here's my five!

1. I lived in Spain for six months when I was a kid - and had my 8th birthday in a bar while I was there!

2. I'm writing a novel set in approximately 180AD Scotland and am about 35,000 words into it.

3. I am almost constantly self-conscious and am anxious about new situations, people or places. Yet, I regularly seek out new experiences, people and places.

4. I was diagnosed this year (at 24) with ADHD and am intensely relieved to find out that I'm not just broken, stupid and lazy!

5. I have won several competitions (including valedictorian for college) that required me to speak publicly, been an extra in a few movies and music videos and acted while I was in school but I am intensely phobic of public speaking and being the centre of attention to more than one person at a time.


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> 4) I can make small talk with anyone, chat it up with complete strangers, make instant friends on the bus and appear totally extroverted but am really a wall-flower and desperately isolated emotionally. The only ones I truly let down my guard with are my animals, my parents, and one or two dear friends. I can count those people on one hand.
> Leia


OMG that just about describes me to a T with few exceptions. And, I can so relate to the stupid people thing.


----------



## Reble (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting topic Jill





1. I hate a liar, if you lie to me, I cannot take anything you say again to be the truth.

2. I am a people pleaser.

3. When someone gets hurt do not mean too but find it funny and usually laugh out loud.

4. Went to school to become a vet, got married and than became pregnant, so did not complete my schooling. Always wish I had gone back and finished.

5. Was in a foster home right from the hospital, my foster mom & dad adopted me.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting thread and fun too

l. I am manic depressive

2. I am pushing 60 years old

3. I have many who call me friend who truly are associations and only 4-5 that I consider friends

4. I have had one love in my life for almost 43 years

5. I consider my children and grandchildren are my biggest blessing and the best accomplishment of my life


----------



## Sonya (Apr 24, 2009)

Fun thread Jill!

I am a very private person so there are so many things I could list.

1. If I wake up in the middle of the night I check my husband and dogs to make sure they are breathing.

2. Everyday I think about the same 3 people...my sister, my cousin, and my best friend from high school...they all passed away too early in life.

3. I am Claustrophobic.

4. I secretly signed all the papers to join the military after highschool except one...then got engaged. (I didn't marry him).

5. I worship beer and sun...but am allergic to both...doesn't stop me!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 24, 2009)

1) Am an introvert and almost everyone who has ever met me will say I am "a quiet person", yet I love working with the public, meeting new people, being part of a "group". Once had a job as a demonstrator for a home party plan, which entailed speaking in front of several people...Those who know me were like



LOL!

2) Hates being the center of attention! (See above....lol...



)

3) Had my 1st cigarette when I was 8 and my 1st drink when I was 10 (yes, I was a rebel....lol)

4) A friend of mine and I broke into (unlocked door) a neighbor's house while they were gone when we were 10 yrs old...and drank their liquor (see above)








5) Oh...and I don't own (but want) an Ipod!





BTW, I am a "good" girl now...I think when I had kids I did a 180...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 24, 2009)

Jill where do you come up with these ideas? Very original and fun!

1. I used to be a perfectionist, before arthritis took both my knees and my right foot. Now I just have to say oh what the %&¤*.

2. I have never been much of a risk taker. Wall flower here too.

3. I won't ever fly in a plane again unless heavily sedated. Can't stand closed in spaces or real high places.

4. I love to look at the stars. My favorite relaxing thing to do is have a fire outside after dark and laying back and star gazing.

5. I have collected 50 Chatty Cathy's (my child hood doll) and restored about 20 of them, giving them all new rerooted hair and clothes, making them one of a kind.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Apr 24, 2009)

1) I own but have never used an I-pod (my mother gave me hers a few weeks ago and I don't even have a clue how to turn it on!)

2) I always hated cell phones and swore I would never be a "texter". After 2 weeks with one I could condense half a novel into less characters than I've typed so far in this message and can't imagine how I ever communicated without it. I could probably get rid of the calling part of the plan totally and only ever send texts.

3) I still hate the feeling of being constantly "reachable" now that I have the cell phone. So what if: it was off, had a dead battery, I left it at home etc etc. Maybe I didn't WANT to talk to you!

4) I often say right when I mean left, but never say left when I mean right. So if I say left you're safe... if I tell you right you better double check! (make me look at my hands haha)

5) I didn't learn to drive until just before my 25th birthday. Then I tought myself hw to drive a standard when I lived on one of the busiest streets in my city. I'm still mighty proud of myself and now I have a 30 minuite highway commute to work and LOVE the drive (most days)

Interesting thread... it was fun coming up with the answers!


----------



## SHANA (Apr 24, 2009)

1) I was adopted

2) I am very shy, except when I am around my horses, then I can talk to you no problem.

3) Had miniature horses used for commercial work(Motts Garden Cocktail-they were not used in the finished product)

4) Found my husband on Farmers Only, a online singles site, met him for 1st time January 21, 2006 and married him August 19th, 2006.

5) I have two cervixes and two uteruses.


----------



## MorningMist (Apr 24, 2009)

1. I was born very smart, but I guess smart doesn't cover common sense, or sense of balance.





2. I'm easily ticked off by strangers. That adds to my loathing of crowds. Maybe I'm just not a people person...





3. I have a horrible diet, consisting of plain spaghetti noodles and cookie dough. (Sorry Mom! Don't tell Dad I eat it when I'm making him cookies.)

4. I have dreams where I have a black belt in karate and bust a few moves.

5. I want to work in a post office for one week to see what it would feel like.


----------



## REO (Apr 24, 2009)

This is the same question I came up with on a questionaire I made up but have not yet posted!

1. It truely makes me happy when I can do something, or give something that makes someone happy.

2. I've always wanted a pair of black/white saddle shoes.

3. I don't drink. I quit when I was 24.

4. I used to drive. Until I got T-boned in a bad accident in 1987. I quit driving after that. I may drive again but it won't be in a City!

5. I only enjoy music pre 1980.


----------



## crponies (Apr 25, 2009)

1. After several unsuccessful attempts, I finally became a winner of Nanowrimo by writing a 50,000 word novel in November of 2008.

2. I have never smoked or drank anything alcoholic.

3. I love summer camps and have worked at one in Idaho, New Mexico, and Montana.

4. I have been to over 40 states and Canada but would love to go and visit my friends from college who are now located in various places around the world.

5. I was involved as a quizzer in Bible quizzing for 6 years and memorized large portions of the Bible during that time. Now I am on the IFCA Bible Quizzing committee and help out as a quiz master.


----------



## Seashells (Apr 25, 2009)

****I don't know what "twitter" means (I need to learn what that is 

****For the past two years, I get nervous about driving by myself (something I've been struggling with and I hate it)

****I wish I could eat hot fudge brownies everyday (with cold vanilla ice cream)

****I wish I could have the power to heal the sick (end suffering in everyway)

****At times, I tell God "I'm sorry" whenever I see inhumanity on the news. (wish people were always kind and loving on this earth)


----------



## kaykay (Apr 25, 2009)

Interesting stuff

1. I used to do live painting tips on the noon news once a week in Illinois

2. I have had 2 painting designs published in better homes & garden magazine

3. Complete strangers feel compelled to tell me their life story just about anywhere I go

4. I am afraid of heights

5. The best job I have ever done was raise my children


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2009)

1. I didin't speak English until just before I started kindergarten. My mother tongue is Hungarian.

2. I love to travel!! Anywhere. Anytime. I've often thought that it might due to the fact that my mother was pregnant with me when she and the rest of my family escaped from Hungary during the 1956 Revolution (think Sound of Music, but much worse).

3. I lived in the south end of the Okanagan Valley for a couple of years, and loved it there!!!

4. My ultimate goal is to be the first Canadian to judge the Nationals!!

5. I'm very grateful to Arlene Foulk for hiring me to judge a show in August 2007. It became a life-changing event for me.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 25, 2009)

1. I laugh (hysterical, have to cover my mouth, laughing) during funeral services. I'm thinking it's a nervous, emotional response (I hope). That said, I haven't been to one in, oh, maybe 10 years...touch wood.

2. I travelled to West Palm Beach to groom and exercise hunters and jumpers for a Grand Prix rider after 911, because it's something I always wanted to do and really had a sense of urgency, after that tragedy, to live my dreams (edited to add: and I met Glenn Close (she was watching her daughter ride) and talked to her for, like, ten minutes!...Very nice woman).

3. My first real love was for a horse named Affaire. A gorgeous, grey Hanoverian mare that I rode occasionally at the age of 14.

4. I, often, am disappointed and saddened by my twin.

5. I studied at U of T and planned to be a doctor like my dad...Plans changed


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG Matt I have done the same thing at a funeral I felt awful but the more awful I felt the worse it got and even worse I got a few others around me going to -


----------



## River Wood (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh lets see

I have no idea what most of the new computer etc. technology is all about...what it does and how to use it.

I absolutely can not sing but wish I could

I usually cry when I hit an animal with my car.

I can not watch national geographic programs etc, when the lion is catching its pray or I"ll proably cry lol

I like classical music

and the list goes on..........guess we were asked for 5 lol


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 25, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> OMG Matt I have done the same thing at a funeral I felt awful but the more awful I felt the worse it got and even worse I got a few others around me going to -



LOL. I think it must have something to do with knowing you're not supposed to...nervousness...I don't know. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## dangerranger (Apr 26, 2009)

Ill play!

1 I am dislexic, so much so that I can misspell the same word several times in the same paragraph several differant ways.

2 I dont own a cellphone, and I dont miss it at all.

3 I have 6 boys, 1grand son, and 2 granddaughters. man Im glad I had sons! way less drama!

4 I build custom guns as a hobby

5 I can rember the most trivial details but not my own phone number.

there you have it 5 things most people dont know about me.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Apr 26, 2009)

5 things huh?

Lets see here.

1. I love to write erotic dance scenes.

2. I am a natural horn dog!

3. I am a Ordained Minister

4. Can't tolerate people who have no common sense.

5. Was 5 years old at a parade when I was picked up and got to ride a block with my hero Dan Blocker on his horse Big Buck, Hoss on Bonanza!!


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay here goes.....

1. I am Native American .Indian name is really Whitewave .

2. I was adopted at age 8

3. I worked as a show groom for Debbie Stephen ( Schaffer) on the grand Prix circuit for 10 years

4. i painted jumps and set courses for Steve Stephen while grooming for Debbie.

5. I am trying to pursue my dream of designing a course for Nationals some day and becoming a Steward.

Oh gee got 6 sneaked in there..LOL


----------



## sfmini (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, I'll bite.

1. I have an iPod touch, what did I ever do without it? Never had a use for them until I bought my car and it has an iPod port. It holds pictures and movies along with my music.

2. I listen to my music (classic rock, Queen, Pink Flloyd, Harry Chapin, Herb Alpert, Mary Chapin Carpenter, bla bla bla) at full volume and sing terribly at full volume.





3. I am so addicted to my XM radio shows that I bought a little portable radio that can record at night so I have hours of shows to listen to at work. Lots of Doctor radio, love that station.

4. I am really shy and won't approach people I haven"t met but am fine once I meet them.

5. I am NOT gay, people assume I am because I have never met Mr Right so am single, happily I might add, but would still like to meet him if he is out there.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 26, 2009)

sfmini said:


> 5. I am NOT gay, people assume I am because I have never met Mr Right so am single, happily I might add, but would still like to meet him if he is out there.



LOL if that was the only requirement to being gay many of us would be LOL to funny


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 26, 2009)

1. I have anxiety attacks if I am around too many people. Going to the mall when it is crowded freaks me out.

2. I HATE when people show trophies of animals they have killed, antlers, heads etc.. it is like showing that you murdered something innocent and are REALLY excited about it.

3. I have only been able to sell my paintings the last two years, because all I hear in my head is,,, yuck, no one would want that! The kind people on here have given me the confidence to share them. I still hear it though! LOL>

4. I would love to have a grand champion neck ribbon someday, and to just have a horse at nationals would be awesome.

5 LOVE Duran Duran... going to see them in July!!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, here goes...

1. I curse more than anyone I've ever known, but I never curse in public. I feel it's extremely disrespectful, and I won't subject others to it. I even get upset when I hear others curse in a store.

2. When I was little, I could say my alphabets backwards faster than frontwards.

3. I LOVE drinking ice cold water right after I brush my teeth.

4. I find it really hard to talk verbally to people. Yet I can write anything and everything to someone.

5. I hate, hate, HATE having my neck touched! I can't even wear scarves or turteneck sweaters.


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 26, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]HMMMMM....[/SIZE]

I'm adopted





I'm Canadian, but I'm a naturalized US citizen





I have social anxiety but because of my job, I have to pretend I don't



I fake it really well too LOL!

I grew up in Thailand





My first spoken word was Horse



(my mom used to say I'd been thrown out of a pair of riding boots in another life



)

I once worked for one of the top ten trainers in So. California doing A/B curcuit shows in the late 70's





[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2009)

It is a lot of fun to read your lists!!!!!!!! Several of your lists have reminded me of #'s 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, etc. that could have made my own list


----------



## Betsy (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's Mine.

1. I am a storm nut so when storms come my way always outside looking at them(people think I'm nuts for doing that) I know a lot

about tornado's. would love to be a storm chaser!

2. totally animal lover, when someone hurts an animal I want to kick them in the @..!!

3. I am shy at first but then I can talk about anything!

4. I love to travel but WILL NOT set foot on a plane, freaked after 9/11!!

5. love to go shopping, can't stand being in the house all day long & all week long(boring).

I also love history way back when, like Belle starr, Doc Holiday, Whytt Earp. would love to go to

BootHill at Tombstone, Arizona someday. (my Fav western movie-Tombstone)!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a great topic! Here are my five:

1. If you want to meet me you have to start the conversation and once we get talking I will loosen up and become a chatterbox.

2. I generally am not a people person but have no trouble talking about horses.

3. I have had depression for many years now but choose not to take the medicine, I have control over it now but never used to.

4. I want to go to nationals and actually dream about going and competing with my horses.

5. It drives me crazy when people price a colorful horse higher just because of its color when it isnt the greatest quality.

I could go on forever, I dont tell much about myself to anyone lol!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 28, 2009)

1. I am the best secret keeper in the world and have kept a secret for 29 years so far.

2. I LOVE LOVE LOVE cowboy boots (I have 4 pair and another pair coming in the mail any day!)

3. I would do almost anything to keep my home and my animals.

4. I always wanted to be a vet.( I guess that is not much of a surprise) It is a DEEP regret that I never became one) Too many kids in my family to do it,(so I became a nurse, which is fine)

5. I LOVE David Boreanez(Angel/Bones), Mark Harmon(NCIS) and Kurt Russell(overboard, executive decision, Goldie Hawns's live in)

6. I need to add #6. I watch Bull riding late at night and enjoy watching it!

OOPS! Now everyome knows these things!

Robin


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 28, 2009)

This has been a fun read!

1. I showed cattle from age 9 till I was 20. And missed it something awful until I found the miniature horse shows.

2. I am terrified of snakes. I don't like the fact that they can move without legs. OH! I am also terrified of spiders and scorpions, but rats and mice don't bother me.

3. I am an orginazation FREAK! I love paperwork. (I know I am weird)

4. I am a shy person and find it VERY hard to approach people and introduce myself. I do good in one on one situations, but not large groups of people.

5. My barn is cleaner and more organized than my house.


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 28, 2009)

Great thread Jill..

1. I LOVE music-I have it on ALL the time! I could live without TV but not music-we own 3 ipods and if I'm not listening to music out loud, I have one in my ear!

2. I have at least 200 Longaberger baskets and 100 Boyds Bears-I have problems not buying them all!

3. I have a ton of common sense and dont get how some people have none! They couldnt get themselves out of a box-that bugs me!

4. I have themed rooms in my house-example-all-american family room, rustic cabiny living room-my friends make fun of me for this!

5. I am obessed with drinking Arbonne fizz tabs-they are a tablet you put in water, they have vitamins, and natural caffeine, so not bad like soda and coffee...

Jill, it is hard to just list 3!!

Missy


----------



## Shari (Apr 28, 2009)

1.)I just rescued an Icelandic mare.

2.)I can't tolerate loud noise at all (even some every day normal noise bothers me)...to painful. But I Love hearing the wind in the trees and birds signing.

3.)Hate large crowds and going into the city...but friends know that already.

4.) The older I get the less I can tolerate stupid, uncaring and ill mannered people.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 28, 2009)

1. I have a great fear of storms, if it is storming at night I wake up and cannot go back to sleep until it stops, I am terrified of tornados and the damage I have seen them do.

2. I prefer the pool to the lake, I hate not knowing what is on the bottom, or not being able to see in the water...I live really close to a big lake, but don't hardly ever spend much time there, I have lost an uncle and many friends to accidents and drownings out there, so I just dislike it all together.

3. I was married once before.

4. I love to sing.....I sound like crap...



But I don't care and sing to the radio all the time.

5. Most people know this, but my family and my animals mean the world to me!


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 28, 2009)

1. I am an 8th grade drop out. Yet, I found a trade and make more than most my age. I am also a manager for a large retail Pet Corp.

2. I am a bi-sexual and am completely in love with My Girlfriend of over 2 years; we even built our own home a year ago.

3. I drink A LOT and often, yet I quit smoking in January.... (smoke on / off since 10, but steady for 4 years). Yay me!

4. I own 13 snakes.. 14 if you count the one missing *somewhere*.. (it has been over a year since Mesmer has been MIA).. I spent $4k on a custom cage / snake housing unit.. Awesome display!

5. I am $80k in credit card debt alone!! I am going on 22 years old. OH! YET my credit score is 812..


----------



## maplegum (Apr 28, 2009)

1. I spy on Bailey & Willow to see if they 'act' different when I'm not around.

2. I don't like large crowds at parties. I'm much more comfortable with just a small handful of people. I have some confidence issues.

3. I have battled my weight for a good part of my life and still fight it each day. I have a younger sister who is half my size and eats what she likes and it depresses me.

4. I'm afriad of storms, especially lightening.

5. I'm terrified of mice.


----------



## rockin r (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, I will play...

1. I have weird preminitions (sp) that things will happen, to many to list but one is I was driving and suddenly and hit the brakes, Art said what is the matter? I said there was a ball in the street and child ran out in front of me to get it! He said there is no kids around, and shook his head. I drove for a few more blocks and a ball came rolling in front of me with a child chasing it. He never shook his head again!

2. I don't tell anyone but, my dad talks to me in my sleep. I dream of him when he was in his 40's, and early 50's. He passed at 67 yo. He once told me to stay close to my mom because she needed me. A few days later, I canceled a trip to Tulsa (Nationals) and she called me in the middle of the night, she was having a real bad asthma attack. We almost lost her. I miss him terribly!





3. If I call you my friend, that means you are a part of my soul and have made me a better person by knowing you.

4. I sometimes get up in the middle of the night and eat peanut butter and syrup, warmed in the microwave..with a glass of cold milk.

5. I have a grand daughter that I have never got to hold and tell her that I love her and I would die for her.

I have to add one more...

6. I can make my right little toe swing in circles....Art calls it the money maker when we retire!!


----------



## Chazzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm, well...

1.) Most people that I meet for the first time think that I am like 13, and I am 20. That gets on my nerves but I stay calm and very nice about it.

2.) I sleep with my dog when I am at home and I miss it very very much when I am away to college. I wish they allowed pets here besides fish. I also miss the horses a lot when I am gone too, but I understand why they can't come to college.





3.) When I am showing, I never hardly know who is in the class showing against me because I am so concentrated on what I am doing. (This is unless it is a friend of mine or someone that I had like just talked to before the class)

4.) People often times think that I am shy, and I'm not I just don't have much to say at that moment. I am a very good listener.

5.) In high school, I didn't have any friends because I was basically the only country person there, so my friends were often horse show people or my pets. (And yes I talk to my pets a lot) LOL

It was hard to think up stuff until I got done, then I can think of a lot of things. LOL





I just thought of one that I had to add:

6.) I love to sing and when I am not singing there is always some song in my head. When I eat something that I think is really good, sometimes I hum a tune or dance in my chair a little. LOL


----------



## RedWagon (Apr 29, 2009)

1. I met my husband in a Yahoo chat room & married him 3 months later! We just celebrated our 8th anniversary!





2. I am super shy. I see people I recognize from the forum at shows & would like to go say hi, but just can't get up the nerve. (My husband on the other hand hand doesn't have a shy bone in his body & will talk to anyone, anywhere, about anything!)

3. I have an irrational fear of the vehicle door opening & me falling out while speeding down the road. I can actually visualize it! BUT it only happens when I'm in the front passenger seat.





4. I am addicted to TIVO. I will actually find something else to do so that I can record a show & watch it later. I love to fast forward through the commercials.

5. I lOVE to play games! Card games, board games, anything!! But I can never get anyone to play with me!


----------



## minih (Apr 29, 2009)

1. I am very OCD when it comes to leaving home, I check everything and when I get in the car I do not trust my memory and have been known to turn around and go back to check stove, iron, etc...... It is much better if someone else, usually hubby is with me when we leave and when I ask did I check something he can confirm. My dogs are in the house, if I were to burn them up while I was away I would not forgive myself.

2. I talk to myself out loud a lot.

3. Can not stand liars or back stabbers.

4. I can keep a secret forever, take it to my grave.

5. I am a very loyal/trustworthy friend and feel very hurt when I do not get the same from a friendship.



> 3. I have an irrational fear of the vehicle door opening & me falling out while speeding down the road. I can actually visualize it! BUT it only happens when I'm in the front passenger seat. wacko.gif


I have imagined this same thing before, even worried I might try to open the door if I fall asleep in the passenger side.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 29, 2009)

Jill,

This was a fun thread to READ......and there were a number of things I could relate to!

How about if we go back through this thread and pick FIVE items from other people's lists that we can also relate to, and make a NEW list for ourselves, eh?

Here is Mine:

1. I've been known to sing and dance with both my horses and dogs too! (Jill & Chandab)

2. Have NO patience when dealing with stupid people! (Leia and several others mentioned that.)

3. Being adopted.....I noticed there are a number of us on here! Yay!





4. I also have problems being in a crowd... (Crabby Chicken)

5. I have "weird" stuff happen to me all the time - ie, dreams, premonitions, etc......I'm getting used to it (finally) (rockin r)


----------



## ErikaS. (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay, here are mine:

1. I had three heart attacks as a preemie. I lived, obviously.

2. I am very afraid of spiders and snails. I can thank my little brother for the snail fear as he used to chase me with them.

3. I hate, or dislike greatly, liars and stupid people.

4. I have a fear of walking or driving over bridges. I think I fell off of one in a past life.

5. I LOVE 80's music and often sing tunes to my young son who has unfortunately learned how to say, "Stop, Mommy! Stop that loud noise!""


----------



## basshorse (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll play...Fun Jill.

1. I've slept walk out my front door before.





2. When closing a health club I worked in, I mistakenly locked 5 guys in the outdoor jacuuzi tub. They had to boost one over a 6 foot fence and he walked barefoot...in his swim trunks...



to a pay phone to call my parents...at 10 o'clock at night and tell them to have me go back and let the guys out of the club....And I did not get fired!

3. I'm obsessed with Home Improvement Shows. HGTV. And when I clean my house, it often ends up messier than when I started.





4) I can't drive or play with my horses until their stalls are clean. And yes, my barn is always cleaner than my house!





5) A friend and I were upset (when we were teenagers...years ago) with houses being built in an old horse pasture. We rode through the area on our horses and pulled up ALL the stakes the guy left after surveying the area.


----------



## Marnie (Apr 30, 2009)

ONE - I can't eat breakfast until all my animals are fed and taken care off.

TWO - I have always wished I were gay, I think men are just plain stupid.

THREE - I love to watch Jerry Springer at three in the morning.

FOUR - I am a nature freak and I wonder a lot about other life times, distant places, I guess you'd call me a deep thinker. I wonder what the purpose of life is. There's sides of me that no one knows about.

FIVE - Even though I love my animals and my farm life, I could be happy living in the city, I have been already. I sometimes remember what city people do, they watch a lot of tv, eat out a lot and shop at Walmart, it really isn't a bad life, it's a lot less work and worry. But I would need my dogs, I love them all but I couldn't live without my Maggie, she's my heartbeat.


----------



## Taylor Jo (May 1, 2009)

Fun thread Jill;

1. I wear "a LOT" of PINK. I love the color pink. My closet is 90% pink clothes and shoes. Plus, my barn name is in pink. I just love pink.

2. I'm TERRIFED, MORTIFED of snakes. I go to pieces when I see one. Wasp, are a close 2nd.

3. I'm rather shy except when I talk about my horses or if I'm writing then I'm not.

4. I LOVE my animals with all my heart and soul. My husband say's I love them more then I do him. Some day's he's right!!!!!!





5. I take a medication that affects my memory for a disorder I have, so a lot of things short term and long term I have trouble remembering. I drive my husband crazy sometimes, I drive myself even crazier.....

TJ


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 1, 2009)

Marnie said:


> TWO - I have always wished I were gay, I think men are just plain stupid.


Now that just cracked me up!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 1, 2009)

Vertical Limit said:


> Marnie said:
> 
> 
> > TWO - I have always wished I were gay, I think men are just plain stupid.
> ...



LOL to funny I have always thought that as well if I never had to have any sex so I would not need to be physically attracted to a women I would be a great lesbian


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 1, 2009)

Ive had fun reading everyones posts. Now its time for me to play.

1. I secretly sucked my thumb until I was about 22.....I only did it in bed and always pulled the covers up over my head....cant believe Im telling you all this....geeze

2. I always buy the most expensive of lots of things because I assume they must work/taste better....my darling husband switched packaging on me a couple of times and really proved me wrong......so I am learning that better is not always the most expensive....plus Im getting cheap in my old age!!

3. I have wanted to purchase a bred mare for a couple of years but I get actually sick to my stomach thinking about the foaling. When I say sick I mean really sick...to the point that I will throw up just thinking about it. I have actually put deposits on 2 mares and then let the owners keep the deposits because Im too afraid something will go wrong and I would be responsible for something terrible. Its lack of confidence on my part...just wish I could get past it...because I want a baby here sooo much!

4. I only eat the tops of muffins.

5. I find snakes interresting and always just relocate them ( pygmy rattlers ) I cant bring myself to kill them...I figure their just tring to survive too!!


----------



## stormo41 (May 1, 2009)

1. I can't swollow pills, if i have to take them I have to crush them up

2. I refuse to take any pain medacation for any pain I'm in. Even when i took a really bad fall off a horse and i couldn't walk for three weeks.

3. I'm starting to like the colour pink (shhhhh don't tell anyone0

4. I have very vivid and often lucid dreams every night and can always remember every detail of them. They are so vivid that I mistoke some of memories from when i was three years old as dreams.

5. I have memories when I was three!

and #6 just because. I'm thinking of writting a book of all my strange dreams


----------

